# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите с обновлением 1с 7.7

## pupokkk

Доброго времени суток.
Буду очень признателен, если сможете помочь решить следующий вопрос:

1. Скачиваю из шапки темы "1С: Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для России-2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!" 1с 7.7 под заголовком "Набор для небольшой фирмы (Бухгалтерия/Производство/Торговля)"

Устанавливаю на WinXP. Ставится версия конфигурации 7.70.569.
Далее скачиваю из этой же темы "1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Базовая", версия 7.70.570 от 31.12.2013". Пробую обновить  конфигурацию через Конфигуратор -> Конфигурация -> Загрузить измененную конфигурацию. Выбираю файл "1cv7.md" Система выдает сообщение "Выбранный файл конфигурации не является потомком данного файла". Тоже самое происходит, если пытаюсь скачать "1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", версия 7.70.570 от 31.12.2013".

Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему это происходит? И как мне все-таки обновить конфигурацию до актуальной версии.
Прошу прощения, если местами использую не совсем верную терминологию: начать обучаться установке и администрированию 1с пришлось не так давно.

2. И второй вопрос:
Установленную на WinXP 1с 7.7, конфигурация 7.70.569, переношу на компьютер с Windows 7. Копирую в папку Program Files. Программа запускается и работает нормально. Пытаюсь загрузить старую базу (из предыдущей версии 1с, к сожалению, не помню, какой именно) через Конфигуратор -> Администрирование -> Восстановить данные. После окончания процедуры версия конфигурации меняется с 7.70.569 на 7.70.539.
Вопрос возникает абсолютно аналогичный: почему это происходит и как этого избежать?

Заранее спасибо. Буду очень благодарен, если поможете мне разобраться с этими вопросами.

----------


## Mihelian

1. по первому вопросу... скорее всего мд не базовый
скопируйте МД (которым обновляете) в чистый каталог 
откройте этот каталог как базу в конфигураторе

можно будет посмотреть какой мд базовый или проф

2. по второму вопросу
дело в том что сохранить/восстановить и выгрузить/загрузить сохраняет мд в обязательном порялке
выход такой перед копированием в новое место, скопировать из нового места мд базы в другой каталог
после восстановления, обновить базу данных с помощью скопированного мд

----------

pupokkk (20.01.2014)

----------


## pupokkk

Спасибо за ответ. Моя некомпетентность сразу дала о себе знать: можно задать несколько уточняющих вопросов?

1. В 1с используется две базы данных. В каждой есть файл "1cv7.md". Значит ли эта, что каждая база использует свой файл MD? Получается, что каждая база будет использовать свою версию конфигурации и обновлять конфигурацию нужно для каждой базы отдельно?
Еще раз уточню: скачал конфигурацию и базовую, и проф. Копирую файлы скаченные файлы MD в разные чистые каталоги. Подключаю эти каталоги как две разные базы, открываю их в конфигураторе. В пункте меню "О программе" и там, и там стоит "Конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 7.70.570". Как узнать, проф версия или базовая?

2. У меня раньше стояла 1с 7.7 конфигурация 7.70.539, потом я поставил чистую 1с 7.7 конфигурация 7.70.569. Я так понял, что мне восстановить старую базу в новой 1с, файл MD обновляется на старую версию 7.70.539. И после этого мне надо заменить его в каталоге с базой на MD новой версии? Правильно? Если да, то где мне взять новый MD файл?

----------


## Mihelian

1. Да именно так
вот вам стопроцентно базовая конфа и уже установленная (http://files.mail.ru/8E0F9CE8305B453DADEF81B26AD9D8CC)
в каталоге 1sbbdb есть файл update.txt - там прописан механизм обновления
2. нельзя напрямую заменять МД только через объединение конфигурации (т.е. новый МД (569) нужно куда нибуть скопировать, восстановить базу (мд станет 539), а потом объединить конфигурацию (539) с сохраненным МД (469)

----------

pupokkk (21.01.2014)

----------


## pupokkk

Спасибо. Сегодня буду пытаться установить и обновить. Жаль, что кроме "спасибо", мне нечем Вас отблагодарить(

----------


## pupokkk

Попробовал. Спасибо! В принципе все получилось, но во время обновления 1с все равно выдала сообщение "Выбранный файл конфигурации не является потомком данного файла". Хотя версия конфигурации обновилась.

----------


## Arturowed

вопрос такой из 1с 7.7 ЗиК и ЗиУПП 8 версии, для зарплатного проекта нужно выгрузить в текстовый файл с данными как в import.txt. Как это можно сделать в программах 1с?

----------


## avm3110

> Как это можно сделать в программах 1с?


С помощью типового механизма "Обмен данными". Только для безгиморности данного обмена, весьма желательно, чтобы релизы и ЗиКа и ЗУПа были актуальными (последними) и ЗиК с ЗУПом не допиливались по месту.
В противном случае нужно будет с помощью стандартного механизма "Конвертация данных 2.1" допилить необходимое.

----------

